# MFA PRODUCING @ USC Stark VS AFI Conservatory?



## chewylicious (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi! Two very different schools in their approach to teaching Producing. How would you choose? AFI Conservatory has a lot of focus on the actual production process, making 3 films a year in teams of 6 across disciplines. I like the hands-on Creative approach. USC Stark is less focused on production itself but offers lots of opportunities to intern, which I think is great to get direct exposure to the industry in the real world.

Some additional info about me - My Long term goal is to be a studio executive. This is a second career for me, having worked in finance previously. I am also on the older side and have family obligations outside of school.

Any advice or thoughts are appreciated!


----------

